# The Greatest Financial Advisor in the World



## ringledman (21 Mar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOros0tTNGo&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwrJq7h3NyE

The man. The myth. the legend.


----------



## brendanyumo (22 Apr 2010)

ringledman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOros0tTNGo&NR=1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwrJq7h3NyE
> 
> The man. The myth. the legend.


Fascinating views from Mr Faber.What he says makes a lot of sense.


----------



## ringledman (22 Apr 2010)

He's a fascinating individual. 

One of the most influencial figures in world economics. 

Everyone listens to what he has to say even if they don't agree with him, but at the back of their mind they probably know he will be right in due time.


----------



## brendanyumo (23 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the links ringledman.I've just started to read about the Austrian School.This is all new to me so I'm really learning good information.Thanks.


----------



## ringledman (24 Apr 2010)

Best of luck. Austrian economics is the only way but unfortunately no country in the West will implement it until it is too late.

Also check out Jim Rogers and Peter Schiff on youtube. 2 other Austrians...


----------



## ringledman (25 Apr 2010)

And I really recommend Faber's book from 2003 - 'Tomorrows Gold, Asia's Age of Discovery'.

Its old but his way of thinking is timeless. The greatest independent thinker in world economics ever.


----------



## Chris (28 Apr 2010)

brendanyumo said:


> Thanks for the links ringledman.I've just started to read about the Austrian School.This is all new to me so I'm really learning good information.Thanks.



It's a fascinating area of economics, especially when you consider that the majority of politicians ignore it's existence, because it highlights them as the soource of the boom bust cycle. Good to see more people taking an interest in it.

Here are some recommendations for studying the subject:
1) A huge amount of books on Austrian Economics (Hayek, Hazlitt, Mises, Bohm-Bawerk, Rothbard, etc) are available free of charge for download: http://mises.org/literature.aspx
I would recommend the following books to start with: (1) Hazlitt - Economics in one lesson (2) Rothbard - What has government done to our money (3) Hayek - The road to serfdom (4) Mises - Anti-capitalist mentality (5) Rothbard - Mystery of banking

Books like "Human Action", "Socialism", "Money and Credit" by Mises, and Rothbard's "Man, Economy and State" are very heavy and intense when starting out on the subject.

2) Check iTunes U and search for "Mises Institute", there are tons of audio and video lectures and tutorials for all levels

3) Check out http://academy.mises.org/, they have started offering courses on various Austrian Economic subjects. There is one on Inflation coming up in June that is free of charge, the other two currently available cost about $250, but I'd say well worth it.


----------



## Elphaba (28 Apr 2010)

The man. The myth. the legend......the hairstyle?


----------

